# A Blackbird in Amber Twilight



## Freda (Apr 5, 2009)

Just a brief but shameless plug for my new book A BLACKBIRD IN AMBER TWILIGHT - my second Blackbird omnibus.

It's been published by Immanion Press and has the most fab cover. If you'd like a copy, see me at Eastercon, or visit the Immanion Press website, or leave a message for me here.


----------



## Mark Robson (Apr 25, 2009)

Would have liked to catch up with you at Eastercon, but was just too busy to fit it in this year.  Hope to catch up with you again soon, Freda.


----------



## worldmaker (Apr 26, 2009)

Be careful plugging your book, I did that and it just got deleted from this list.
Grrrrr!


----------



## The Judge (Apr 26, 2009)

worldmaker said:


> Be careful plugging your book, I did that and it just got deleted from this list.
> Grrrrr!



Might that be because you don't have many posts yet?  I recall reading that self-promotion is frowned upon by new people to the site, in an effort to deter those who have no interest in the Chronicles but just want to plug their own stuff.  For those who are genuine members, it's a different matter.  Fifteen posts is, I think, the minimum number for linking to another site, so it might well be the same for self-advertisements.

Spread yourself around a bit and try again in a few weeks' time, perhaps.

J


----------



## worldmaker (Apr 26, 2009)

The Judge said:


> Might that be because you don't have many posts yet?  I recall reading that self-promotion is frowned upon by new people to the site, in an effort to deter those who have no interest in the Chronicles but just want to plug their own stuff.  For those who are genuine members, it's a different matter.  Fifteen posts is, I think, the minimum number for linking to another site, so it might well be the same for self-advertisements.
> 
> Spread yourself around a bit and try again in a few weeks' time, perhaps.
> 
> J



Thanks for the suggestion.  Nice to hear from a sane member.

For information...
I've only been on here for a few weeks and not had time to devote to the forum except for occasional moments here and there.
Have contributed healthily, and moderately to several interesting threads (go on, have a read, I'm sure you'll enjoy my few writings).
Have been busy with work, clients and fund-raising efforts for my film and TV projects, which I would happily told everyone on here all about.
And have been too busy to keep fully up-to-date with everything.
And I'm not the kind to throw thousands of one-liners out to clock up the maximum rating - I prefer few words, well chosen.


I have never posted links to the story out of full respect for all the membership and the rules.
I have never posted links to the site.
I have posted an announcement in the Press Releases section because this is where aspiring writers are positively encouraged to post such.

Now of course I have the fundamental dilemma - to post or not to post.

If I post anything it could be interpreted as spam, automatically disqualifying me from the forum and the membership from enjoying my contributions.

This is what's so frustrating when I don't even know what caused the perception of contravening the rules.

Of course I could just keep totally quite, read everything, write nothing.  Who, thought, would benefit from loosing out on my few words of great wisdom?


Hence... "Grrrrrr!"


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Apr 26, 2009)

Freda has been around for years and has her own forum here.  She's not considered a new member, and she is allowed to promote her work.

Your post is lengthy and OT, worldmaker.  If you still don't understand the rules, take it up with a moderator, privately.


----------



## worldmaker (Apr 26, 2009)

Teresa Edgerton said:


> Freda has been around for years and has her own forum here.  She's not considered a new member, and she is allowed to promote her work.
> 
> Your post is lengthy and OT, worldmaker.  If you still don't understand the rules, take it up with a moderator, privately.



Done.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Apr 26, 2009)

You may need one more post to send a PM ...


----------



## worldmaker (Apr 27, 2009)

Teresa Edgerton said:


> You may need one more post to send a PM ...



  and done that too.

Though actually, from the beginning I've been trying to moderate posts to constructive contributions.

Apologies for the rant yesterday, but the moderator wasn't prepared to discuss exactly what I had done wrong.

As for Freda.  With only 42 posts I assumed that member was a novice like myself and deserved a warning while I was in such a frustrated mood.

Calm now.


----------



## j d worthington (Apr 27, 2009)

And now, if we can kindly steer the thread _*back on topic*_ please....


----------



## worldmaker (Apr 27, 2009)

j. d. worthington said:


> And now, if we can kindly steer the thread _*back on topic*_ please....



Well I wouldn't mind seeing the fab cover Freda is going on about?


----------



## Pyan (Apr 27, 2009)

A Blackbird in Amber Twilight, Freda Warrington - Catalogue

Touches of Hamlet, I thought...


----------



## worldmaker (Apr 27, 2009)

pyan said:


> A Blackbird in Amber Twilight, Freda Warrington - Catalogue
> 
> Touches of Hamlet, I thought...



Thanks for that, no spaceships then?  Oh well.


----------



## The Judge (Apr 27, 2009)

pyan said:


> Touches of Hamlet, I thought...



It made me think of Keats' Isabella just before Lorenzo's head gets put in the pot of basil (OK it wasn't a skull at that point, I know, but still).  Very atmospheric though.


----------

